# Maglite duty belt holster



## abinok (Apr 15, 2007)

Im trying to find a belt holster that will accept a maglite c cell. Ive used the rings before... and they have their uses, but im really needing an actual slip in, or slip in and snap closure holster that will fit on a law enforcement duty belt.
Anybody seen one?


----------



## abinok (Apr 22, 2007)

anybody???


----------



## NotRegulated (Apr 22, 2007)

Look here


----------



## customh (Apr 25, 2007)

Nite-ize has these, maybe that would do?


----------



## ryball (Apr 25, 2007)

litemania has a kydex one with a gid dot.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/160953


----------

